# Great Bag for Kindle at Macy's.. (pictures)



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey gang.. we all know that NONE of us have enough accessories for the Kindle   

I was at Macy's today and I found a great bag by Gianibernini. I have had their bags before.. great super soft leather and gorgeous textures.

This bag is a pearlized oyster color, sorry but my cell phone can only do so much but it is the PERFECT Kindle size.. I also included a photo with the straps since it is a body lengthy strap (if you want to cross over ).. LOTS of room but compact and the size could not be any better. The front pocket is terrific for adding all kinds of things.

It was priced at 85.00.. on sale for 50.00 if you use your Macy's charge this weekend it was another 20% off and I had a discount coupon as well and got it for 22.00 and some change when all was said and done.

Here are the photos.. again it does not do it justice and its perfect for the oberon or Medge covers

Also the strap photo has my dog Bijoux.. sorry about that. LOL.. Everytime I pointed the camera he decided he had to be in the picture so I gave up and let him be his ham like self.. (the puppy wanted nothing to do with it)

Also they have a bunch of great colors but I liked this one because it goes with alot of stuff for summer.

Macy's all over carries this line.... just an FYI if you are looking for something like this.

(how sad is it I am shopping wondering.. "is this kindle shaped"?)



















Front Pocket Open










Kindle tucked in the oberon case










Long strap and camera happy dog


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nicely done, Patrizia. The bag looks good with your Oberon cover. As far as looking at things in a Kindle sort of way, I am afraid it is too late for you, you have been totally enabled.. (Told ya, Resistance is futile.  )


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Intinst.

Oh yeah like this board with all its pictures really helps.. this is the biggest bunch of enablers (yeah I am guilty too) I was reading the accesories titles last night and started laughing.. I was thinking WOW not one mention of reading here.. its all about dressing the kindle.. it just had me amused.. notice however it did NOT stop me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

That's another area I've heard about I think heard mentioned in passing, something called... what was it? Oh yeah, The Book Corner.  That was it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh yeah.. reading.. I KNEW there was something I forgot


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Your Bichon could not be any more adorable!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow nice bag! Is the dog for sale?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love the bag. I will not go shopping, I will not go shopping.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL, that would be Bijoux my big ham.. he is my special boy. he is in a wheel chair but don't feel bad for him. he has NO idea he is disabled.. in the house he hops like a rabbit and he can beat the Puppy at Fetch.. the first two are him and then the little on is Lily.. spoiled rotten and a love bug 

We visit childrens hospitals with him .. the kids LOVE seeing a little dog in a chair.. he is the happiest animal (he lives like royalty ) and brings so much joy to everyone else thanks for asking and NO he is NOT for sale.. LOL..

My husband got me a plaque for our anniversary last year it says "we are staying together for the sake of the dogs".. you get the idea 



















I took when Lily was chewing on his ear.. (you can see how he sits).. It looked like she was whispering to him 










Lily


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww what a precious boy! They are both adorable! It's amazing how well dogs adjust to wheelchairs.....and they never feel a moment of self pity! I'm so glad your working with a special needs dog!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

he ruptured his disk six years ago (he is 9) he handled it better then I did.. I was a wreck.. he got his wheels and went wild he LOVEs running down the beach with that thing.. it does cause a few stares and laughs though.. he has given more then you can imagine.. he is a fantastic fur kid.  I have a local seamstress that does his diapers He is in a full diaper now.. and my husband and I joke we are the only people we know with a diaper genie in the sun room.. its not hard its just different.. he is worth it  all the fur kids are 

its funny though.. its how he got into the purse photo..... He thinks if I point my phone or camera he is required to be in every shot.. he is a total camera hog


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

He is so adorable and has such a great spirit! Gotta love animals like that. No pity party for them.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

googlegirl

your cat looks like mine.. they could be related!!  and thanks for the compiment on my fur babies


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Awww, you have precious babies Patrizia! And your a wonderful, Mama!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Great bag, Patrizia.  I bought two of your other suggested bags last year.  Remember the Maxx NY bags from QVC?  I bought one in red and one in yellow.  Still using them.  I'll have to check out Macy's now because I love your taste.

Bijoux and Lily are so-o-o adorable!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very cute bag, adorable puppy, we have a bichon and she is the sweetest and funnest dog ever


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

DD.. I have so many bags but that collection of Maxx is my favorite. Like you I have the red and yellow.. I also have the blue black and purple. I see they are not selling the red now. That bag is my go to bag !! You will like that macys bag.
Thanks for your comments on my fur kids they are special!

Martha and Mindkinder

Thanks so much.. They are my babies  they are wonderful and I am so blessed to have them


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't claim the saying but I will the sentiment:
Dogs don't make  our whole lives,
Dogs make our lives whole.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The pic of the puppy whispering could be a greeting card.  Soooo adorable.  Thanks for posting.
deb


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Lily and Bijoux are the cutest ever.  I think I'm in love with your fur babies (don't tell my maltipoo, she'd be jealous)


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

aww thanks you guys are the best.. I love the dogs whispering too.. its one of my favorites.. it was about three weeks after I got Lily and the FIRST day Bijoux would be in the same room with her. he was an only child for years he was NOT happy about that family addition.. LOL

she got to his ear and the camera was on the table.. I loved how it turned out 

Instnint

so true.. I like the one where Dogs are the only time you can pick your relatives.. LOL.. Thanks for all the kind comments  they are appreciated.


----------

